# 03 chevy malibu



## mncas (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi the problem I am having is my gas/temp gage fuse under the hood keeps blowing out when I turn on the heat or ac fan. I have replaced my blower motor resistor and this continues to happen! any ideas or suggestions? Thank you:4-dontkno


----------



## mncas (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Help with AC not working*

Octaneman, could you tell me where the controller knob is located? Thanks!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi mncas

Its the selector knob that turns on the fan.
The problem is with your ignition switch. Replace the switch.


----------



## mncas (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for your response, so the reason my fuse keeps blowing is because of the switch? where is that located? Thank you again!


----------



## mncas (Oct 21, 2011)

Would it be worth to purchase a Haynes auto repair book?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

To get access to the switch is fairly simple. First disconnect the battery, after you need to remove the radio and its panel to get access inside to the two bolts holding down the switch. After the bolts are removed pull the switch out and disconnect the molex connectors to the switch. The next step is to separate the key cylinder from the switch, to do this insert your key and turn it to the run position this will align a plunger to the release position. Press it in and pull on the key, this will separate the cylinder from the switch. After you replace the switch double check the wires to the molex connectors make sure there is no burn marks and then just reassemble the whole thing back together.


Note: This is is what the switch looks like.


Good Luck !


----------



## mncas (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for your help Octaneman, I just got the part in this morning and am about to start! You are a great help!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Please post back your results.


----------



## mncas (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Octaneman-
I replaced the ignition switch and when I finished and hooked up the battery again I instantly blew a fuse, tried another and blew that one too!! not sure what to do next?? But I do appreciate all your help! any other ideas?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

I recommended the replacement of the ignition switch because Malibu's have a wide spread problem with it which affects the issue you are having. The main reason is that the ignition switch has a major design flaw which burns out the contacts within it, when this happens the key will not turn locking out the driver. This was my original prognosis when you mentioned both gas and temperature fuse burns out at the same time. As of now the problem is more wide spread throughout the main circuit pattern than what was anticipated. What has to be done now is to go deeper into the circuits to perform some diagnostics at the wire level, this will require you to open harnesses and use your multimeter to post voltages, continuity, diode readings for in depth troubleshooting. 

I'll do my utmost to help you without tech stuff jargon, but keep in mind that you need to follow step by step instructions and post your results. If we don't do it methodically we'll be going around in circles in confusion and frustration. The troubleshooting will depend on what _you're _ observations are and the readings you take with your meter. But most of all *BE PATIENT AND TAKE IT ONE STEP AT A TIME* 

Are you ready for this ?

If you are then lets get started. 
Before we proceed there are a few things that we need to know so the problem can be narrowed down. 

1) Does the fuse blow immediately when you turn the ignition on or does it blow _after_ the engine has started and the a/c turned on. yes/no

2) Does the A/C blow hot air _only_ ? yes/no

4) The door locks won't work after you put it in gear ? yes/no

5) Does the radio stay on even after you open the door ? yes/no 

6) Does the check engine light come on ? yes/no 

7) Do all 6 symptoms appear at the same time when the fuse blows ? yes/no


----------



## mncas (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey Octaneman-
Sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you, I really appreciate all of your help. In answer to your questions:

1) Does that fuse blow immediately... @it blows after I turn on the fan for a/c or heat.
2) Does the a/c blow hot air only @No it blows cold
3) The door locks don't work after I put it in [email protected] the locks still work
4) Does the radio stay on after I open the door? @No it shuts off when I open the drivers door
5)Does the check eng. light come on? @No 

Does this help? I am starting to think that I should just leave it alone??
Thanks again!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Mncas, 


It helps allot it narrows down the problem in 3 areas, hang in there we'll help you figure it out. To help you get on with the diagnostics what you should get is a re-set fuse from your local auto parts. This will allow you to perform tests on the system without the hassle of replacing fuses that costs a fortune each time they fry out. Your fuse for the A/C is #37 BFC 10 amp fuse, keep in mind that you're only going to use this fuse for testing purposes, when its repaired you replace it with a normal one. We'll start with a preliminary inspection of the main components before we do anything. The next thing your going to do is look at the A/C compressor. Disconnect the wires to the compressor and turn on the ignition, Does the fuse blow ? If it does then its either the relay or the compressor is at fault. 

The next step is to locate the BCM module. The module is bolted right next to the blower motor fan, look for any water damage to the wires or corrosion to any of its connectors. Remove the blower motor connector and do the same test as you did with the compressor. Turn the ignition on and set the blower speed. Does the fuse blow ? If it does then the problem is within the controller for the fan, if it doesn't then the blower motor needs to be tested for shorted field windings. 


The last inspection will be to the instrument cluster, locate the temperature sensor on the engine that connect to the instrument cluster. Disconnect the temperature sensor molex connector, turn the ignition on and by using a cotter pin ground the connector to the engine block. The temperature light should turn on within the cluster, if the fuse blows then the problem is within the cluster gage. 


Do these steps one at a time by leaving the connectors off with each component you test when the fuse blows. This will help us narrow it down even further to isolate each area individually without any contact from the other circuits. After you report back the next step in the troubleshooting will be to locate the exact source of the short circuit by using a DVOM.


Note This is what the fast acting re-set fuse looks like, be sure its a 12v for your car its voltage rating and amps are important.


----------



## Djshotokan (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey! how did this diagnostic come out? Im having the same issue with a customers car...I have done diagnostics and found that the fuse#37 controls ac/temp guages as well as a majority of the lights on the instrument panel including the high beam line, door chime and open door warning indicator. It does keep the fans from running as well. Im looking for a schematic of the fuse panel that will show me the wiring connection for all of these and how they are interconnected through this fuse, but im sure its its whatever BFC stands for in relations to #37 ac/bfc. hopefully this has been worked out! otherwise im going to keep on diagnosing. thanks.


----------



## mncas (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi our 03 Malibu just died on us on below freezing evening we had it towed to an auto electrician, they replaces the fuel pump and disconnected the a/c they said I would eventually need to replace the motor for the a/c, but since it was 30 below, I wasn't worried about that now all the gauges work great!! I am guessing it was the a/c? I hope this helps a little?


----------



## Bpatel1 (May 4, 2014)

I have same problem. Please tell me what is the solution for this faulty thing?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

You could try disconnecting the wire to the electric clutch on the front of the air conditioner compressor, if the fuses still blow it may be the rheostat element in the actual fan switch. Just a thought, as the resistor had been changed on the blower motor.


----------



## Bpatel1 (May 4, 2014)

I disconnect the ac compressor by removing relay #16 from fuse box and now it stop blowing my fuse. so what is actual problem ac compressor or ground problem?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Bpatel1 said:


> I disconnect the ac compressor by removing relay #16 from fuse box and now it stop blowing my fuse. so what is actual problem ac compressor or ground problem?




Replace the relay with a known good one ...Does the fuse blow ? If it does replace compressor.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Removing the relay wont show if the compressor is faulty as it most likely is used for other things, that is why I suggested disconnecting the wire to the compressor.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I wonder in GM has a recall on that too

I can say that my 2010 Chevy 3500HD work truck is at eth city Garage again fro problems that are on recall lists


----------



## Bpatel1 (May 4, 2014)

Panther063 said:


> Removing the relay wont show if the compressor is faulty as it most likely is used for other things, that is why I suggested disconnecting the wire to the compressor.


ya but i dnt knw how to disconnect wire for the compressor?
I will send you pic if you can help me by looking at that pic.
Thanks for reply:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Bpatel1 (May 4, 2014)

I attached image with indicating two plugs. Which one is for ac compressor?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

It is usually a single wire going to the rear of the electric clutch in the front pulley of the compressor.
It will have a short wire coming out, and a connector that can be unplugged.


----------



## Bpatel1 (May 4, 2014)

So plug in small round is for the ac compressor.
Thank you. I will let u know what happen next.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm guessing the fuses aren't blowing anymore since disconnecting the ac compressor.
I'd still like to know if it was the electric clutch, or the compressor's mechanical internals.


----------



## Bpatel1 (May 4, 2014)

Actually i found another problem. Coolant liquid leaks on serpentine belt but dnt knw from where? And eventually it leaks on ac compressor plug. Dnt knw what to do?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Looking at the picture you already posted above, there is a coolant hose directly above the compressor.
Where it attaches to the block appears to have oxidised corrosion (white powder), this happens to alloys, and the leak may be there.
I would check the clamps on that hose first.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

start at the A/C compressor plug, and look up


----------



## dhoward58 (Aug 16, 2015)

I have some of the same issues with my 2003 Malibu. The a/c, temp and fuel gauge fuse keeps blowing out. Also, the doors do not lock/unlock automatically as they should. Are all these issues related? What is causing this? I've had the mechanic tell me that no codes came up as to what the problem is.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I don;t know about 03, but on the 05 we used to have the power heated seat started doing whatever it wanted so I replaced the power door lock and that fixed the problem

(that's kinda part of the reason I now own an older model Jeep that has nothing except power steering and power brakes)


----------

